# DTG Technician School



## tazlover22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone know where one can go to get certified as a DTG Technician? I'm tired of looking for technicians to work on my machines....time to learn these machines inside & out, so I can fix my own machines


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

tazlover22 said:


> Does anyone know where one can go to get certified as a DTG Technician? I'm tired of looking for technicians to work on my machines....time to learn these machines inside & out, so I can fix my own machines


Do you mean for the brand DTG or just in general?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

There is no school to be DTG tech. You either start working for a company that sells dtg printers or just start working on your own printer. It helps to have some tech experience.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

tazlover22 said:


> Does anyone know where one can go to get certified as a DTG Technician? I'm tired of looking for technicians to work on my machines....time to learn these machines inside & out, so I can fix my own machines




Actually we would probably love it if there was a technical school with a training program for dtg printer repair, like ones for auto mechanics, that we could then hire people from. Unfortunately there is not, or any program like that. Every printer manufacturer or large equipment distributor trains their own technicians. I know in our case training one of our techs takes 1/2 year to a year in-house till we consider them proficient.

_


----------

